# David Lee Roth?



## Kirk (Jan 10, 2003)

Had no idea he was a practitioner.  I'm not in the sword arts, so
maybe it's not as good as it appears to me.  But it looks like
he's been studying Iaido for a little while at least.

http://www.megachump.com/vanhalen/Content/photos/sword.shtml


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2003)

Wasn't he studying Monkey Style kung fu under Paulie Zink?


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 14, 2003)

He appears to be a very short time student.  Some of what is in that video is recognizable as Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu, but it is done as a new student might do it, a student with 6 months or so of training.  There is an awful lot of stuff in that video which appears to have been made up on the spot.


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, it looks a lot like MJER, but my teacher would've killed me for some of the mistakes he's made.  Then again, I have seen a whole lot worse.  In his favour, he's not saying he's any kind of master, he's not claiming these moves are pure MJER or that this is in any way intended as a training video.  He's just doing something he obviously likes and has set it to music.


----------



## islandtime (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Had no idea he was a practitioner.  I'm not in the sword arts, so
> maybe it's not as good as it appears to me.  But it looks like
> he's been studying Iaido for a little while at least.
> ...


............................................................................................
Looks like he is serious and focused as much a most people are with a blade in their hands, if not more.

I would like to hear from him about his instruction and study. Not to mention where he plans on going with this.

I heard a radio interview with him a while back and he seemed to have mellowed out  a large amount. 
He was into rock climbing then and seemed to be having a great time and was also very focused on doing well.

You have to give him credit. How many other rockNrollers have any kind of martial arts on their web pages?

Gene Gabel

:asian:


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 15, 2003)

What bothers me I think about the video is his use of what appear to mix koryu techniques with all the other stuff.  I disagree that he appears serious and focused.  Perhaps it wouldn't bother me so much if he wasn't using some elements of the style I've spent more than 5 years studying.

He clearly shows a lack of mastery of the basics.  That's why I said he looks like a 6 month student.  A lot of his problems appear to stem from the tsuka(handle) on that weapon which is a bout 3 inches longer than it should be.  That's tending to put his hands too far apart and that's messing up his cuts.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2003)

Diamond Dave also has a Kenpo background!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Diamond Dave also has a Kenpo background! *



Really?!?
EPAK? Tracy?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Really?!?
> EPAK? Tracy? *



It has been under your nose all the time.  The Kenpo articles on your webpage has the answer.

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/archives/kki/1986/nov86/kenpo/kenpo.html


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2003)

> Moreover, the art has richly blessed his family and has brought him close to dozens of Hollywood celebrities, including Elvis Presley, McDonald Carey, Bill Cosby, Robert Culp, and rock stars Billy Idol and David Lee Roth. But like a proud father, Parker would rather talk about how kenpo benefits his students. And he has no trouble citing examples when doing so.



Well I'll be damned!


----------



## tonbo (May 14, 2003)

Not all that bad, from what I can tell.  

Yeah, it has its technical issues, but it's still pretty decent.

Anyone know where I can download a copy of that video for my personal files?

Thanks in advance!!

Peace--


----------



## Jill666 (May 14, 2003)

Yeah, I remember reading in Circus or somewhere years ago that DD "knows Karate". I thought it was cool.

Sammy who?


----------



## tonbo (May 14, 2003)

Actually, I gained a bit more respect for ol' Diamond Dave after I just did a quick search around on the net, trying to track down that video.

It seems that, as of 2001, Dave had celebrated his 35th anniversary of studying Pek Kwar (a form of kung fu).  He also said that he has "dabbled" in a number of martial arts.

Nice.  

Peace--


----------



## kenpo3631 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Really?!?
> EPAK? Tracy? *



Frank Trejo was one of his instructors. Mr. Trejo was also one of his body guards. Email him at Frank's email


----------



## phlaw (May 23, 2003)

Didn't he also study with Benny The Jet???


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 23, 2003)

I didn't know good old Dave was a martial artist, that was pretty cool, although why was he holding the sword in his left hand??? Is he left handed, Japanese sword arts use the right hand if I'm not mistaken. Anyways it was pretty cool.:samurai:


----------



## D_Brady (May 23, 2003)

I have a video clip of Mr Trejo, sparring and roth on the side lines cheering him on.

 kinda cool.


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *I have a video clip of Mr Trejo, sparring and roth on the side lines cheering him on.
> 
> kinda cool. *



Now that's MAJORLY cool!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

David Lee Roth story:
http://metromix.chicagotribune.com/search/mmx-0306050289jun05.story



> Later he grabs a Japanese fighting stick and spins it like the blade of a Cuisinart.
> [...]
> If he still had the spendthrift budget of his Van Halen days, he says he'd have a Portuguese teacher on another bus, a kung fu teacher on another bus and a chess tutor stashed somewhere else.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Charles Mahan _
> *What bothers me I think about the video is his use of what appear to mix koryu techniques with all the other stuff.  I disagree that he appears serious and focused.  Perhaps it wouldn't bother me so much if he wasn't using some elements of the style I've spent more than 5 years studying.
> 
> He clearly shows a lack of mastery of the basics.  That's why I said he looks like a 6 month student.  A lot of his problems appear to stem from the tsuka(handle) on that weapon which is a bout 3 inches longer than it should be.  That's tending to put his hands too far apart and that's messing up his cuts. *


Everybody is a critic. If he were a reprentative of said system he would say so, but until then he is just a performer doing somthing that looks cooler that what you would see from say Justin Timberlake.
Sean


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

Any new news on his martial arts injury?
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/news/archive/2003/09/23/entertainment1636EDT0699.DTL


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2005)

Any update on his status?


----------



## rutherford (Apr 5, 2005)

Last I heard he was working as an EMT?


----------



## rmclain (Apr 5, 2005)

I remember when Van Halen toured for their "1984" album.  I went and saw the concert at The Summit in Houston, Tx.  David Lee Roth often kicked and performed jumping kicks around the stage during the performance.  Seems there was an interview in "Hit Parader" around that time in which he spoke about martial arts training.  Even the low-budget video "Jump" had him do a few things- like a jump spinning kick or something (i haven't seen the video since the 80's, so bear with me on this one).   I can;t remember his comments from the interview.

R. McLain


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, I heard about the EMT thing!

But he recovered from his injuries, I guess?


----------

